# current setup, not for long though, hopefully



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

5 year old Silvia, Eureka, 3 x Motta jugs, Motta tamp, homemade knockbox, rattleware jug, rancilio bottomless portafilter, Cafelat tamp stand.

Upgrading over next couple of weeks to a Expo' DB or a Bezzera Mitica if anywhere has any stock!


----------



## hobgoblin (Mar 27, 2013)

I might be interested in your Silvia if you are selling her. Hobgoblin


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi, thanks for the offer. I don't think i could ever divorce her. We have had our ups n' downs but till death us do part. This set up is going into our dining room for now......mark


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Give Claudette at Bella Barista a ring. They do not stock the model you mention but they are just putting an order in now as we speak and are Bezzera agents so am sure they would get you one. they are a pleasure to deal with. if Claudette is not there, ask for Rodney, her father and say David Kidd recommended you ring


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

HX or Db...that is the question? cant decide at the moment!


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

I think they do stock the mitica, had a chat with Claudette last week about this very machine but i think they only had one in so they might have sold it.

Claudette was very positive about the Bezzeras, and I am very tempted by the mitica, if only as a long term alfa owner and the similar logos! Pathetic I know!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Glevum - great latte art - do you give lessons?







Good luck with your upgrade - that's some leap.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK and thanks for sharing pictures of your current setup.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you Glenn


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Look forward to seeing your new set up.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gleevum, I bought a Strega from Claudette this week. I have not seen the Miticia but if you wait until the new order comes in you will be able to compare them side by side


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

went for a HX , loving it as well. Bezzera Mitica


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

besides, my Italian wife would kill me for not buying an Italian machine


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

looks great,there is a romance associated with an italian made machine,looking at the strega myself for the future unless a nice faema or bosco bargain pops up


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

That looks really nice.


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Very nice!! If you feel the need to find a new home for your Mignon, let me know!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

That looks exactly the same as my Strega, except obviously mine has a lever! Where did you buy her from? I know BB are genuinely excited about the Bezzera range and have ordered a couple of their range for stock. They are well made, no rough edges and quite handsome. Well done for straying away from the norm!


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

That is beautiful, i love the porta filter handles on these machines.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Rodney from BB swung me away from the Expo DB to this as he listened to my needs, and was a great price £1049 delivered, next shipment will be full price of £1199. Using same grind setting as silvia and getting alot more Crema and a smoother taste proberly due to the e61. very good build quality, very fast heat up time, i think its 1400w with a 2 l boiler. just love the taps on these, also vib pump alot quieter than the silva. So far very impressed with the Mitica.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> That looks exactly the same as my Strega, except obviously mine has a lever! Where did you buy her from? I know BB are genuinely excited about the Bezzera range and have ordered a couple of their range for stock. They are well made, no rough edges and quite handsome. Well done for straying away from the norm!


thanks, took a gamble as there is not a lot of reviews on these in the UK, though very popular in germany


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Taken me a day to get used to the steam power on this compared to my old Silva, and the on/off steam taps which i absolute love. Really impressed with this Bezzera. A bit off topic for this thread but anyone know of a cheaper alternative to Volvic spring water for a low TDS factor.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Very colourful all round - in total contrast to my almost all black everything!!

David


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

That looks like a great setup... and quite compact... one concern my wife still reminds me of since purchasing the Expo DB!!


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry for bumping but I really like the look of that knockbox; where did you get it?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Hiya....i made it out off an old lunchbox. Old broomhandle. Tape and rubber feet....does the job and holds 20 pucks


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply. That is clever, I like the position of the "pole" as opposed to in the middle.


----------

